# cuanto tardaria en cargar una bateria ....



## drx_mx (Jul 4, 2007)

hola esperon puedan ayudarme con lo siguiente .

quiero recargar una bateria de  12V/100AH  con energia solar pero no tengo idea de cuanto necesito  el sol le daria directamente a la celda unas 6 horas pero no se de que potencia necesito la celda planeaba usar una de 60 watts ,pero en algun lado lei que con  celdas de 20 watts  podia ser suficiente hay manera de calcular los requerimientos? y que otra cosa nescesitaria?

otro dato que se me pasaba es si hay manera de subir el voltaje necesito unos 800v que nescesito para lograrlo?  ahora lo que mas me interesa es como calcular el tiempo de carga de la bateria  (Panel Solar 10W/12V ) pienso conectar estos 2 para tener 20W/12V)  por favor corriganme si estoy mal en algo .
mil gracias.


----------



## DANDY (Jul 4, 2007)

los paneles solares son equivalentes a pilas por lo cual no se pueden poner en paralelo si no harian cortocircuito pero si se pueden poner en serie y si deseas elevarlo hasta 800v si se puede con un inversor pero la potencia de esos 800v disminuira a unos 8w maximo y no creo que una potencia tan baja te sirva


----------



## drx_mx (Jul 4, 2007)

gracias dandy entonces es una bateria por panel solar no? existe alguna "formula" para calcular cuanto se carga?


----------



## Nilfred (Jul 5, 2007)

12v × 100Ah = 1200Wh
1200Wh / 10W = 120h
1200Wh / 20W = 60h
1200Wh / 60W = 20h
20h / 6h/día = 4 días ... 10 días ... 20 días

Eso solo para cargar la batería, si tienes otros consumos mientras la cargas: Segimos sumando.


----------



## drx_mx (Jul 6, 2007)

muchas gracias nilfred creo que mejor optare por comprar el panel de 140watts ,pero ahora tengo otra duda si en efecto tengo cunsumos como le sumo para saber cuanto mas tardara??

en verdad muchas gracias por darme la formulita me a servido de mucho.


----------



## Nilfred (Jul 9, 2007)

Tienes que hacer una tabla de consumo sin omitir nada.
Ítem, Tensión [v], Corriente [A], Horas de uso diario [hs], Horas de uso diurno [hs]

Luego calcular:
Potencia [W] = Tensión [v] × Corriente [A]
Consumo [Wh] = Potencia [W] × Horas de uso diario [hs]
Consumo diurno [Wh] = Potencia [W] × Horas de uso diurno [hs]
Eficiencia de conversión < 1 si Tensión ≠ 12v (de tablas)

Luego totalizar
Potencia pico [W] = Σ Potencia [W]
Consumo diario [Wh] = Σ Consumo [Wh]
Carga mínima [Wh] = Σ Consumo diurno [Wh]

Con esos valores bien podrías determinar el menor panel apto para tus consumos.
Si no tienes idea, contrata un experto o usa un panel mayor a "Potencia Pico [W]"
Si los consumos son de 24hs usa un panel mayor a 2× "Potencia Pico [W]"
Si no sabes cuales son los consumos que tienes: Estas en el horno.


----------



## drx_mx (Jul 9, 2007)

Jajaja Muchisimas gracias Nilfred  lo que no sabia era que formulas usar ,gracias por tu tiempo y haber que tal me va .


----------



## DANDY (Jul 9, 2007)

te recomiendo que primero uses un cargador solar de bateria para luego recien convertir esa tension baja en una alta pero debes tener en cuenta que hay perdidas de potencia y jamas debes exigir al maximo tu conversor , a y otra cosa tu cargador debe tener la capacidad de ser regulada en tension y corriente para no dañar los paneles solares .......y no excedas el valor máximo de potencia que pueda proporcionar tu panel dependiendo de la potencia de panel y tu cargador la bateria se cargara mas rapido o mas lento..... si tu bateria es de 12v debe cargarse a un máximo de 13.5 y de alli si puedes usar tu conversor para asi usar la potencia maxima de la bateria ..............en cuanto al panel solar solo sirve para poder cargar la bateria mas no para que lo uses directamente al conversor


----------



## drx_mx (Jul 9, 2007)

Muchas gracias a todos, en breve ,tratare de poner la forma en que conecte todo  y si me es posible unas fotografias.


----------

